# Any puppy owners?



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

As the title says  anyone got a puppy? Hard blooming work or what, or is that just me ? 

My puppy, 13 week old cocker spaniel Monty has just eaten the cat poo from the litter tray   

Toilet training going well  and he can sit, down, stand and wait  

But he is trying to become leader of the pack sometimes. He has a run and a crate but I am thinking he needs to be allowed more access to downstairs soon. What do other people do?

Would be good to share puppy ideas 

x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I have 4 dogs including an 9 week old yorkie x jack pup, and he stays in a puppy cage at night or if we are out, otherwise he has run of the house! The three adult dogs are cofined to the bathroom (with a dog gate) when we are out or at night, otherwise they won't let the cat in her cat flap! The puppy has only soiled in his cage twice and he had major bowel op at 7wks old!

CLP


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow you certainly have your hands full! 

Monty is in crate at night and when we are out, problem is if we give him run of whole downstairs he eats everything and I mean everything  today was cat poo from litter tray! eww he also hounds my ds and he is still nipping quite a bit! 
He has never soiled in his crate which is great and sleeps through the night in it ok 
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Suzie 

I read this post as it was yours just to see what Monty was up to now!  I read about the cat poo and looked up and Teddy was just digging up cat poo in our back garden for a tasty mid-afternoon treat!  They just don't grow out of it!   I've heard it's because they're short of an enzyme and if you put a little bit of lemon juice on their food it stops them.

Axxxx


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello!!!  

We just got a puppy - I'm so glad I saw this thread!!! She's a Bedlington Terrier, 14 weeks old and cute as a button - but you're right about it being hard work!!!

She sleeps in her cage too - at night and when we go out - and it's also 'time out' for when she's naughty.... which happens quite a bit!!
We have a cat too - and she thinks it's great fun to bark at the cat and chase him out of his catflap.... 

House training isn't going too well - I often take her outside for wees and she had a good day the other day and did them when she was outside - but today and yesterday we stand around outside for a while, and then before I know it she runs back inside and does them on the carpet... aaaaagh!!!  But at least she's doing number 2s on her walks, which I'm very glad about!! 

She was funny this morning too - I took her out for a little walk and she just didn't want to go!! I didn't know if it was the rain or if she wanted all the family to be walking too (her pack!), but she kept on resisting and wanting to turn back. I carried her a bit, and thought, hang on, why am I carrying her on her walk!!!!    So we just went home....   

Looking forward to hearing your tales of puppy-rearing - and any advice on cat chasing and house training is welcome!!!!

love

Alice and Tippy (the puppy)
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi Alice 

Monty is also 14 weeks  Around this time they are supposed to get a bit of a fear few weeks which might explain why Tippy resisted going for a walk. Monty just did exactly the same  I dragged him through the door to go out  

Last couple of days have not been good, I have the cuts on my hand to prove it! Spoke to trainer who does our training classes and be was only growling/snapping at us when we tried to get him off the sofa! So we have restricted him to the kitchen again as he was trying out his dominance! He is really good in his crate at night and when we go out, it is just he never sits down and I mean never!  which means he gets over tired and then irrritable. 

I have 2 cats and one of them doesnt like him and spends most of her time upstairs (which she did mostly anyway) and the other completely teases him by sitting on his crate etc! I think they are becoming good friends  but he does sometimes bark at the cat , Sammy (cat) just stands firm as if he is laughing at him and Monty gives up after 5 mins. They do lick each others noses sometimes also so I am hoping thats a good sign. I can't ever see Jess (cat) getting along wih him that well but she tooks weeks to get on with Sammy when he came.

Housetraining - ummm   Number 2's are all done outside  mostly he scratches back door to go out if he wants a wee but sometimes he doesnt! I could take him out and then 10 mins later he has done another wee on the floor! I am convinced he wees more than he should! At the moment he is only dry in the house if I take him in garden about every hour and a half, at 14 weeks the books all say he is able to go about 3 hours! ummm No !

Does tippy growl? or snap at you at any time? Trainer lady says cockers as puppies can try and assert their dominance earlier than other breeds! I would love to fast forward just a few weeks 

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

This is a really interesting thread  

We have been thinking for some time now about getting an American Cocker Spaniel! We need things in our house completely sorting out first, but it should be all done by the summer! I would love a labrador but I don't think its feasible in our house. We both work full time and no-one would be home with him. Unless DH gets a job working from home which could be a possibility also! If we opt for the smaller breeder MIL will be coming to walk her but I don't think she'd be fussed on a labrador but I would love one!

Re Cat poo:- my brother live with us and his chihuahua Princess, she is partial to cat poo also   Its because cat food is a lot tastier than dog food and it is apparently extremely appetizing on the way out too  

xxx


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Suzie and Saila and everyone!! 

Wow  - Monty sounds pretty well advanced with his training if he scratches on the door to get out - very impressive!! 

Sorry to hear about the scratches on you Suzie - I have some too, but mine are from the cat!!! That's interesting that Monty was trying to get on the sofa, because we have the same battle with Tippy... She gets on, we take her off, she gets on, we take her off - it's quite funny actually. I just pop her onto her special cushion (she commandeered a cushion early on) and generally she then stays on there... Being female, she's not really trying to dominate us, so we're not getting growling etc, but she does growl a little bit at the cat or at unusual things (like a mattress 'suddenly' appearing in the hallway).

But we had a little revelation today about the house training - she really just wants to wee out on the street, not in our front garden!! It's a bit annoying, but basically we have to take her out for a mini-walk out on the street and then she'll go - but not on the patch of land we had decided would be her 'loo'... But at least now she's going outside!! We've still have a few little accidents - like Monty - but not too bad today. Hooray!!!   And I also figured out that it was the rain she didn't like the other day - as today it was dry(ish) and she was quite happy to go out - so she's a fairweather dog!!! 

I'm also impressed with your cat Sammy - I think if my cat Percy would do that, Tippy would make friends, but he just runs, so she gets all excited and chases...    Crazy animals!!

She went to the vet today to get microchipped - do you have to do that in the UK? She was very good and wagged her tail the whole time, even though it must have hurt...  

Saila - we decided on a small/medium dog (Bedlingtons are medium I think) so that it wouldn't need enormous amounts of exercise and also wouldn't scare my 3-year-old, but labs are fun and so are spaniels. A good friend of mine has a spoodle (spaniel x poodle) and he's a great dog - very friendly and loyal and a big softy, but lots of fun too... have you seen them? 

Right, better get Tippy in her cage for bedtime!!

Cheers, dog-lovers!!

Alice and the Tipster
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

At her not liking the rain!  Funny as the day Monty didn't want to go out it was raining/snowing!  

We have had to limit him back to the kitchen as he was snapping/growling at us getting him off the sofa    He is trying it on and I just have to stand firm and hope it works! Have spoken to my puppy trainer lady and I am doing all the she advises , she did say that people dont realise that cockers can be like that as puppies, go figure no one told me  

Dh is on half term from today so hoping that having him at home for next week will help and by the time he goes back to school Monty will be a bit better 

We do have microchipping. Monty was chipped by the breeder before he came hope so I didnt have to see it  He has his rabies blood test to check the vacine has worked next week  but needs must if we want to get him a passport and go to my parents in France

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello everyone!

How are all the puppies this morning   I am still puppy broody!  

xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

(touch wood! ) Monty has been good this weekend  I have added another quick walk in around lunchtime and he is knackered out so has been lovely and no growling etc  
Hope it continues 

xx
Saila - DON'T DO IT!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh but we really want one   And when we have discussed breeds we think the American Cocker will be best for us  

These will be my famous last words!  

xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

LOL Saila... good luck!   As much as I love Daisy, she is doing my head in lately   Shes 8mths old now, and we have had her since she was 8wks old. Got her from Dogs Trust who had her when she was only 6wks old as she was found abandoned   

Suzie, does your trainer have any tips on jumping up? Daisy goes crazy everytime she sees a new person or someone she hasnt seen for a while and its so embarrasing   I have an asbo dog! 

Alice, if she does a wee inside, clean it up with anti bac stuff and then use a mixture of bio washing powder with water which will break up the enzymes in the wee and she shouldnt then be able to smell it in that place anymore so will hopefully discourage her from going there again. Hope that helps

Jo x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi everyone 

We have two two year old JRT/Westie doggies, and reading this has brought back so manay memories!! We got them when they were teeny tiny and there have been times when I thought they would NEVER be house-trained! In the end we just kept taking them outside, after food, when they woke up, after playing, at night, and gave them loads of praise when they went to the toilet outside, this eventually worked and they have now learnt to stand by the door or scratch at the door to ask to go outside. It is hard work though, I had never had a puppy before and didn't realise quite what we had let ourselves in for!! You will get there in the end though, just keep going with it  As they are boys we also had them both castrated, this made a massive difference as they stopped wanting to mark everything and now just wee to wee, if that makes any sense!?

Nuttyjo, we have asbo dogs too! They get sooo excited when we come home or if anyone comes round, they jump up to say hello and run round going nuts! We made a shaker out of a little bottle filled with pebbles and shake it when they jump up. This works really well as they don't like it at all, then when they're on the floor we make a fuss of them and praise them. 

Pinktink x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip pinktink! i will certainly give the shaker a try! although she will probably think its a new toy and try and eat it   

gonna go have my cuppa tea in peace as asbo is having a nap  

jo xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

JO  - Monty tried jumping up everytime at people and I make him sit before I bend down and give him attention and he has learnt that if he sits and doesnt jump up someone will stroke him etc  Also the shaker is a good idea 

Also if you rub his chest they tend to sit down and stop jumping up 

x


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello everyone!!

Thanks for all the suggestions - NuttyJo I will definitely do the washing powder thing - I just don't want my house to start smelling of dog wees!!    And pinktink - I feel the same, thinking she'll NEVER be trained - so thanks for saying it does happen in the end - yay, light at the end of the tunnel!!! This certainly takes a lot of patience...  

Things are going pretty well in Tippy-land....  she's getting a tiny bit better with the house training, but still hasn't figured out how to 'ask' to go out, so we have to watch her like a hawk still and take her outside regularly. She's doing really well on the lead, although she still wants to say hello to everyone and anyone we pass, and she'd LOVE to chase any joggers we see (if she was off the lead, she'd be off after them!!). But it's pretty quiet in my neighbourhood, so we don't have too many tricky times!! We went for a walk with another dog on Sunday, which she loved - she's such a social thing!!  

She's still chasing the cat, so I think I'm going to have to put them in the same room together and see what happens. But I'll trim the cat's claws first!! If the cat wasn't such a chicken - running away - then I'm sure Tippy wouldn't chase her - she just wants to say hello... 

How's Monty doing Suzie? No more growling? Is he still confined to the kitchen, or are you having more sofa wars?! The other day we were wondering where Tippy was, so I looked all around the house and finally found her curled up on our bed!!!! Noooooo!!! So she's graduated from the sofa - but she knows she's not allowed - cheeky monkey that she is!!!! 

Hope you're having lots of puppy-fun!!

love
Alice and Tippy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

Monty is back in the kitchen  and no more growling  I have added in an extra walk at lunchtime and he is much calmer as he is more tired/relaxed  

I found my cat had pinned him down this morning and was sat on him and wouldnt let him up  I am hoping that is the start of a lovely friendship 

No going upstairs in our house at all  Also we live in three storey so far too many places to wee if not supervised 

Monty seems to wee about every hour when the books say he should be able to go for longer than that ! how often does tippy go?
x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Alice 

Good to hear things are going well! It will get easier, and suddenly without realising it, they're housetrained! Like you said, it just takes a lot of patience! As for the learning to ask to go out, we just started saying 'do you want to go out' when the boys went to the back door, let them out and then made a massive fuss of them if they went to the loo, then eventually they learnt it was a good thing to do! Although, they did outsmart us a bit with this one and used to ask to go out, just stand outside and then run back in looking for a treat! Took a little while for them to realise they'd actually have to 'go' if they wanted a reward! We keep a little pot of choc drops and they get one for going outside, really works in reminding them that it's a good thing to do 

Good luck and keep up the good work  xx


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Suzie and Pinktink 

Thanks for the advice - I haven't done the treat thing too much, but I think the time has come!!

Tippy can go for hours without weeing, and then she'll go 3 times in one hour - it's very frustrating! She was great all day today and then we had some relatives over for dinner and she got all excited and did 3 wees on the carpet - aaaagh!!

BUT, a big puppy misadventure occurred yesterday....
We were over at my parent's old house (they have moved out and it is for sale, but housing market is crap here too) and Tippy discovered a hole in the kitchen cupboards behind where the dishwasher had been. A bit later the kids were telling me that she was eating a treat (like one she had at home). I kind of wondered where she had got another treat from, but it wasn't til I wandered over to see her 5 mins later that I realised she was eating rat poison....   

I rang the vet straightaway and rushed over there - luckily this happened at 6.45 and the vet closed at 7 so I just got there in time... The vet is a friend of mine, and she quickly gave Tippy this drug which took effect after a few minutes and... she emptied the contents of her little tummy on the floor. There was LOTS of poison in there - so it was a good job I took her as she would almost certainly have died if not...    . She was a bit wobbly after that, and I have to take her back on Sat for a blood clot test (the poison is warfarin and thins the blood - makes them bleed), but she was fine today and her usual bouncy self....

We didn't even know there was poison in the cupboards - it must have been put there by the people who owned the house before my parents (4 years ago!) - and I didn't see her take it out of the hole, so it was a good job my children noticed her eating something - even though they thought it was a treat! I felt terrible that I hadn't noticed or hadn't twigged about the 'treat' straightaway, but she should be just fine now.... phew.....

She had a very exciting day today, and met 5 different dogs and even (quite by chance) a horse!!!

Hope all your pups are staying out of trouble!!!   

Cheers

love

Alice and Ratty Tippy

xxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh how scary for you and tippy!   am glad she seems to be ok though   

daisy sends wet kisses to everyone  

jo xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohh boy how scary for you and tippy  I am glad that you got it sorted at the vets! Hope saturday goes ok and all is back to normal 

Jo - how is it going with the jumping or not jumping up I should say ?

xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ummmm lets just say its a work in progress    

the enforced nap times are working a treat though, wish i had thought of them earlier! shes just like a little kid really  

have you found it difficult with Monty, cats and a toddler too?   

jo x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Alice,

that's very scary - rat poison - eeeek! Luckily you were very quick thinking and took her to the vet! The worst mine have eaten is an ENTIRE lasagne that was left unsupervised on a table once, (won't make that mistake again!) poor doggie was throwing up for ages after. x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

NuttyJo said:


> have you found it difficult with Monty, cats and a toddler too?
> 
> jo x


ummm YES  My male cat is the worst at annoying the dog! K is ok with Monty but I have to supervise them the whole time as I expected to.

I have the trainer coming round on Wednesdsay to go through everything with me and tell me what I am doing right and wrong 

xx


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Ooooh, that's interesting Suzie - you'll have to tell me everything the trainer tells you!! Cats, dogs, young children... it's hard work, ay?!!    

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I shall let you know what the trainer has to say  

Blooming hard work! 

X


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Suzie  

We start puppy school tomorrow evening - have to take around 50 treats with us!!  They suggest cheese or chopped-up luncheon meat - so I'd better get chopping!!

I'll let you know how it goes!! 

Alice and Tips
xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

How did the class go for tippy? 

Had trainer lady here for 2 hours this morning and boy what a change in Monty already  She just pointed out things that we were doing that were giving him the message that he is leader of the pack. 

Jo with the jumping up thing we are to completely ignore him when he jumps up and I mean no eye contact or talking. If he decides to nip/grab clothes then I short sharp no a couple of times and then still ignore eventually he will get the message, as when he then comes and sits next to you with no prompting you can rub his chest /belly for a couple of mins but only you must stop the attention before he decides he has had enough and then ignore again! 
I have a much calmer, no jumping up Monty this afternoon/evening then he has even been! 

The trainer was brilliant and I am so glad she came  I feel much more confident handling him when he is in funny mood etc 

x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Suzy i have just noticed your post about the jumping up.I have an 8 month old cocker spaniel and he is a bit of a handful.Doesnt listen to me but DH only has to say BED and hes away (i think dh has been a bit too heavy handed sometimes with him) anyhoo i will defo try the ignoring  thing next time he jumps up on me which is always .TBH i know im partly to blame  ,i just love him sooooooooooo much and let him away with a bit too much ,but the thing is when i have him out for walkies he even tries to jump up to anybody we pass on the street which is very embarssing ,think muddy paws ,know what i mean   .Keep posting any wee tips you get i will be checking in.
Emma


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds just like monty Emma! Honestly tonight he has been laying lovely in his crate with door open and not even bothered to come to stairgate and jump up if we go into kitchen  If he is jumping up/grabing clothes and wont stop , if he hangs on trouser legs etc then a short sharp no and then clap your hands loud or if that doesnt work then a little tub/bottle with a few stones in it shaken once and put away in your pocket should work and will startle him! Then go back to ignoring him until her sits for a chest rub 

x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Suzie......need ALL the help i can get


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

emak i know exactly what you mean with the muddy paws unfortunately   

thanks for the tips suzie, i do try ignoring her but its sometimes difficult when shes hanging off my trouser leg   

i must say, the mad crazy dashing about has been loads better since ive stopped fussing her and started ignoring her when she decides she wants fuss and making her have enforced sleeping times  

jo xxx

p.s... feel free to post some pics of your furbabies   i love seeing cute puppy pics!


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello puppy-fanciers!!!   

How are all those cheeky pups (and grown-up pups) doing?

I've been having some up and down times with my cheeky pup - this house training thing is driving me mad!!!     

We've been to puppy school twice now, and we're using a clicker/treat combination, which is going quite well actually. Tippy can do sit now (well, some of the time), and she's getting good at waiting for me when she's off the lead and coming when I call her... But she's still very distracted by passers-by and wants to greet every person/dog/thing she sees. It's pretty tiring this training thing, isn't it? 

Our puppy school teacher also mentioned the ignoring thing for jumping up - so I guess that's the way to go. Luckily Tippy doesn't jump up too much - so far!!

I took her out for a walk early this morning, and then I had my first day back at University this year (I'm a 'mature' student, studying architecture), and so she was in her crate all morning, and then I took her on another walk this afternoon - to pick the children up from school and preschool, which is quite a walk and took ages (an hour and a half in the end!!), so by the time we got to puppy school in the evening, she was exhausted and actually fell asleep whilst waiting for her turn to learn how to walk to heel!!   Very cute!!

Hope all your tikes are behaving themselves...

I would post a piccie, but I'm not sure how to...?? I'm being dense probably!!

Cheers

Alice and Tippy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds like the training is going ok with tippy  

Month had learnt that if he scratches at back door I let him out for a wee but he also now scratching if he wants to run around garden! The little monster !  
The ignoring the jumping up is working wonders  he is hardly jumping up at all now or grabbing on clothes any more  
He is still trying it on with me at times, like growling at me if I try and put his new collar on! 

Xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

It's quiet on here, must mean that we all have well behaved pups  

Monty is doing so much better since trainer came round  He is not jumping up and sitting at our feet before he get a cuddle/attention  
The down/wait/stay commands are coming on really well and most importantly no growling snapping at all  

Have started to intergrate him back into the lounge and he is doing so much better so hoping in next couple of weeks he will have run of the whole downstairs again 

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello Folks

I've just been reading your thread and its made me    There are some very cute stories on here.  Tippy's rat poison incident reminded me of my old dog Rocky, who survived to 10 years old by some quirk of fate, as by rights he should've been a gonner before he got to 6 months!  I went away for the day (before I met DH) and left my sister to go round and check on him, let him out etc.  Anyway about 12 noon, I got a frantic call on mobile to say that she'd just arrived and he'd opened the cupboard under the sink, tipped everything out and punctured the bleach bottle with his teeth! He stunk of bleach, all around his face, his feet were blistered from walking in it and the house was devastated!   Same thing, mercy dash to vets etc...   They are such a nightmare in those first few months but so worth it when they grow up!

Stay calm folks, they're growing up and will soon be civilised! 

Axxxxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Suzy i can say Harley has been a very naughty puppy .Right this morning we left him outside as we went to hospital for 1st scan anyhoo when we got home the wee rascal had dragged a bag of slack thats for the fire around the garden and patio    ohhhh the mess everywhere i was cracking up ,then when im trying to clean up the mess he thinks the frickin brush is a toy or something.Also he has started to drag the cushion inside his kennel about the garden wrestling with it AND he is doing it with his cushion from his bed in the kitchen just moving it around the place    .It is kinda funny but also VERY naughy ,me thinks im gonna have to go to doggie school.
Hope you are having better luck than me !!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma the cute ones are always the naughtiest! 

Sorry you had such a rough day with him yesterday, the little horror.  They do drag stuff about, he's a gun dog and that's what they do my Retriever drags his bed, towel and toy dog around the garden, he takes them everywhere.  Dh says we have to stand on duty at the back door to make sure he takes nothing outside with him!  Luckily he can't get outside when we're not here.

 for all the mummy's of naughty pups today!

Axxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

@ cheeky Harley

I have a clever puppy!  ( can you tell we have turned a corner  )  

Monty can now ( in 2 days hard training ) do a sit stay! a down and down stay!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Some recent pics


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

well done monty!!!   daisy might have to come and spend time with your mummy as im useless at this training malarky!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Suzy   he is such a lovely looking doggie AND well behaved ....im so jealous


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow, well done Monty, that's a real achievement!!! Well done Suzie - that's lots of hard work!!!    

You're putting me and Tippy to shame.... she can sit now, but I can't even physically make her lie down - if I pull out her front legs, her bum goes up in the air, so I push that down and then the front goes up again - it's like a comedy routine!!!   

Amanda - poor Rocky with the bleach - sounds horrible!! Luckily our dangerous chemicals are all up high already, but I'm sure Tippy'd be investigating if she could. She's a bit naughty with the children's toys though - she runs upstairs, jumps up on Barnaby's bed, steals his favourite cuddly toys (all dogs!) and then runs down tossing them around and chewing them. He, of course, screams and shouts that his dearest toys are being chewed up and calamity ensues... And then of course there's all the boxes that their games come in - they're all looking a little dog-eared, shall we say!!   

Tippy was also the worst dog at the recall at puppy school the other day.... there I was calling and calling her and she just stood there, next to the teacher, looking like she was thinking "who me?, you want me? well I'm not coming". It was a tad embarrasing!!!    

Ah well - it's the terrier in her - they're known for their stubbornness.

Emma -   at Harley dragging things round the garden - but why do they have to chose such messy things?!!! Tippy loves to wrestle with cushions too - but we keep her in her crate when we go out, so at least the house is safe!!! 

Will take some pics this weekend, so you can see my teddy-bear-puppy!!

Happy puppy moments everyone,

love
Alice and Tippster
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Alice it had taken ages to get monty to go down! He hadn't done it once until this week and all of a sudden he has decided to do it ! When I say sit sta now he goes down stay  

I have also found a hole dug in my garden! Dh is not going to be pleased  

Pics please everyone 

x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Suzy hope you like the pics .I will try and get some recent ones this weekend


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey anyone technical minded ,why has my pics come out tiny and not full size like Suzy's    .


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No idea hun, I'm the least technical person on the site  Just wanted to say what gorgeous pics they are though hun!  You should be v proud of him he's beautiful.

Axxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

awwwww harley is soooo cute! i want him


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Nutty Jo ,my DH would say you can have him   .He was a naughty pup again this morning ,i left him for about an hour and a half to go to the docs and came home to discover he had destroyed 2 of them solar lights in the garden   he even had one of them broken in half .I was so mad with him i was actually chasing him around the garden trying to beat him with the long sliver bit that sticks into the ground...of course he thinks its all a game running rings around me and BARKING   .As if thats not enough DH has just informed me that he has tipped over another flower pot full of soil...the thing is i only put it there this afternoon it was around the front of the house and i moved it.Oh the sooner we geta dog run sorted the better ,then he wont know whats hit him   
Emma  xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw he's gorgeous! If you upload your pics to photobucket hon and then put the image links on here it will probably be easier for you hon


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

salia, have you persuaded your dh to get one yet?  

emma, daisy 'helped' me with gardening yesterday   i was pulling the weeds out of the strawberry patch whilst she decided it would be fun to help dig the plants up   

i must say though, she has come on in leaps and bounds the past few days, hardly jumps up anymore (unless shes extremely excited) and then she will sit and wait to have her lead put back on when we have finished our walk - instead of me having to chase her to get her back! it certainly helps having both me and dh using the same commands and rules for her, i think we had been confusing her as i used to say 'here' and he was saying 'oi, wait'   so now we go with the 'oi, wait' one and she knows we mean business now lol. we do get some odd looks from people when we shout 'oi' but it works so we're sticking with it  

hows all our other lovely pups doing?   

jo xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls - am glad i found this! We got a new border collie pup 3 weeks ago and she is now 12 weeks,called Jess. We had a dog for 15 years and had to put her down sadly last year.I knew if i didnt get another one within the year I wouldnt.

But i am soooo tired- she is really hard work although i can see improvements. I am a teacher so dont have really long working hours - my mum and i were taking alternate days and coming home at lunchtime to check she was ok.But from next wek on I wont be able to do this and am feeling very guilty.

Our dog being an outdoors kinda dog wouldnt settle in the house at all. She wouldnt entertain a cage!! We have an old 1930s wooden garage where her dog bed is and she is really happy there. I have been trying since last weekend to train her on a long 8metre lead to run up and down the garden but do you think I could leave her alone yet during the day on it outside

Our other main problem was her growling and nipping- very hard!! She seems to have improved since she can run about in the garden rather than in the house. My mum was getting a bit afraid of her last week so I rang a puppy trainer. We have to go and see him tonight- he says we are not strict enuf with her when she does this.My husband doesnt seem to have a problem!!

. She gets her last injection on Wed so am looking forward to getting about more in parks etc. She is booked in for puppy school end April!!!

Could anyone help me with the long lead issue/biting etc? Thanks


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya Irisheyes 

I could have written your post a few weeks ago! and I know how hard it can be  I also had to get the trainer in to see us about 3 weeks ago as I was at the end of my teather with Monty biting/nipping etc 
I am glad to say that he is now 100% better  We just tweaked a few things like the trainer suggested  
My trainer did say that collies, cockers and retrievers are sometimes the hardest pups as they are so intelligent and need lots of stimulation etc. 
When Jess nips/bites it needs to be a short sharp no and turn your back on her and ignore completely. I know it is difficult especially if she hangs on clothes like Monty did but turn your back on her completely and ignore. 
Only give a stroke/fuss if she comes and sits by you ( the object is to keep all four paws on the floor ) No attention , not even eye contact unless she comes and sits by you. Monty took only 2 days of this to get the hang of it and he has completely stopped biting/nipping/growling 
Also when you feed him make sure she sees you eat something while you are preparing her food such as a biscuit and then give her food to her. It all helps with you becoming the pack leader  
I would worry having to leave Jess outside all day when she is so young. I think at 12 weeks they should only be left for max 4 hours at a time. I know this isn't always practical. Also is she is outside and a cat/fox etc comes then being so small she might not be ok. 

Monty has a crate so that took any worry away when we have to go out etc.

Good luck with the trainer 

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Just sticking my twopenneth in again!  The advice Suzie gives is exactly what we did with our Retriever as a puppy who was also hell on legs!  I've had a collie before this and although never had a spaniel my friend has one who was just the same so I think it is right that these 3 breeds are really naughty pups but Teddy is 5 now and my friends spaniel Poppy is 2 and they are gorgeous, well behaved, well adjusted individuals! 

Still with it ladies they will grow up - eventually!  My only comment on the long lead is she could get tangled up in it and be stuck like that for hours until you came back. I personally wouldn't leave her outside at such a young age, she might also escape as they find gaps that a full sized dog wouldn't fit through or be stolen which happens a lot.

Axxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Its more DH that needs to convince me   We have decided its likely to be a labrador, but we will be waiting until the garden is finished and then adding one to our brood


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

We went to the river/park at the weekend and Monty went off lead for first time ( been too afraid to before now!) and he was a little star  We even went in for a swim! (see pic  ) and also came back to the call everytime


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Susie. The dog trainer agreed about not leaving her out on a lead as too many distractions.he said that if she is happy in the shed thats fine as some dogs would be in the house much of the day anyway. He gave us discs on a string that you drop if she bites and the noise distracts her but only for a short while and we are to say "No" each time. I find like you tho it is best to walk away or i have put her outside and go back to her when she has settled.
I hope she will grow out of it soon.

I am going to USA for 9 days in April and i hope that dh will look after her well as he plays golf when off in the Easter hols.He wouldnt be as concientious as me - he doesnt mind the walking but has no patience for the playing bit but it was mainly me who wanted another dog so i cant force him into NOT playing golf. Thats his hobby and she is mine.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks salia for the thread link!!

i have recently got another dog, its another shih tzu.  She is adorable and only 9weeks today!!  She is classed as tri-colour and well she melted our hearts as soon as she wondered into their lounge.

she had her first injections yesterday and first vets appointment, apart from a little noise when the needle caught her she was an angel.

She has a fair amount of hair in her ears and they are abit waxy too so vet told me to start plucking them now to get her use to it. Bless

We were given a combined wormer, flea, and dust mite thingy thats a drop on to sort it all out.  

Our vets ask for the full fee at the first app for the course of injections so that was just over £70!

Has anyone else got a shih tzu puppy or perhaps an older shihtzu?


Im so glad she got the all clear as this was her first vet visit since we got her last wednesday.  She has a small hernia and an over shot top jaw bless but nothing dangerous or painful to her thankfully.

I cant wait to add some piccys but still trying to figure out how as its df's laptop!

As for puppy pee training she is very clever, we are using those pads u can buy as this was what the breeder was using and she generally finds it in time lol

She has been good at night times or when i need to get on and do things as she goes into her crate...sometimes we have a small period of time when she complains but if i just let her settle she usually does within 5mins.

we have another shih tzu who will be 8yrs this yr, she seems to be geting use to the idea of having her about but will tell her off if she pushes her too far lol

we dont encourage our animals on furniture so theres not an issue yet...but then she couldnt reach at the moment hahaha

her favourite trick is disappearing under the sofa!!  Luckily i hoovered b4 we got her!!

How are all ur puppies getting on with noise??  i have used the hoover, the food mixer and hairdryer, she seems ok.  We had the gardener the othe day and she seemed ok with his power tools.  We also live on grounds with sheep, geese, chickens and 3 jr dogs and 2 cats....all interesting sounds for emma (my pup) to learn about.

The vet told me now that emma has had her first injection she can mingle with other dogs as long as they are vacceed..anyone else been told this?  She also said she could go to puppy classes too...  The vet said its best to get her hearing and being close to everything now as this will help in later days...she even said get friends to bring over children lol

As for the biting...emma is teething so my big toe is apparently the best teether toy!      But we make the "ouch" noise and she is learning ....s l o w ly....that it may not be the best thing to do.

At 8wks should i be using the words and training now  we are using "no" and distraction when she isnt doing what we would like, we are also using wait/ stay/come.. in our daily chatting to her oh and her name lots to let her know its hers lol  But she does seem to prefer emsy.....should we stick to emma when speaking to her or is ok that we use emsy too?

Well ive nattered lots, hope to chat some more....

Hugs

Tracey and Emma


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

We need pics   

Never too early to start using commands  We did and monty is good at them even at his young age  
Most puppy classes wont take them until they are fully vaccinated after there second set of jabs. Best to check with your local ones. Monty started at 11 weeks after his second jab. He socialised with other vaccinated dogs at my friends houses after his first jab. We took him ( in our arms) to pet store etc to get him used to lots at an early age. 
The best word you can teach her is NO  as soon as I have to say no to Monty he stops what he is doing now  Took a while but consistency is the key! 

Goodluck 

Monty this week has taken to barking in the garden when we let him out! Any advice! Don't want to annoy the neighbours  

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hun, barking is a phase!   An annoying phase granted!   If you shout NO at him he will see that as competition so try to keep a low growl of a NO and that will warn him off! 

Axxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just popping on to let u all know that we have had breakthrough with pup and older dog...They just played chase together and have been eating and sleeping together too today!!!!! Yay!!

hope u are all well and enjoying ur pups

xxxxxxxxxxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=5&pos=0 A picture of my baby!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=5&pos=1

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=5&pos=2

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=5&pos=3

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=5&pos=4


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

Just heard about this thread, so thought I'd have a read. We got a new pup (Bear) almost 2 weeks ago, he was fab with doing his business outside for the first few days! I thought - wow, we've been soooo lucky. Then he spent 2 days with DF. Now he poos and wees wherever he fancies. Rips up the puppy pads which we put down during the day (and night) and also the newspaper MIL suggested he's 'already used to'. Hmmm, he like to EAT it, not toilet on it  . So, we thought we did the right thing by having a week off work between us to settle him in, and now all hell has broken loose! He start puppy classes in May, and I've got the teacher coming to do a one-2-one with both him and our older dog next Sunday - but any ideas till then would be appreciated!! 

How long will this last??!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome to the thread  

We need pics of bear 
I just think it takes time , we had good first couple of weeks and then it all went backwards!  you just have to keep at it and be consistant with housetraining etc and it will click into place eventually 
I am taking monty to a farmer who has working cockers and he is going to sort him out for us  
He is much better than he was but we still have a few things to tweak!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls-just an update on me and Jess the border collie. She got her final injection a week ago and we were able to bring her to local parks at the weekend and this week as weather has been so lovely. 

Very funny in the park- i got an extendable lead-we used to have one for our last dog which was like wire. This one is bright pink!!!! I nearly died when we took it out of plastic!!   Should have known as it was called "summertime" as logo. I am even embarrassed by it as i am not really a girly girl (long haired rocker in my youth!!) and really the mad Jess is not really a girly dog!!! I tld dh would get him another one as I really cant see him with that lead! 

She saw a few dogs for the first and was fascinated but a little afraid too.The kids who me her loved her and she was sooo good with them. I brought her in to see my form class also(age 14) and they all came running towards her at once and she hid behind me!! So cute! 

She is definitely improving and i have realised that the biting is only when she is tired or bored!!! I am going to USA next fri so i am glad she is settling. My mum has been very good and has been over 3 times this week as I cant escape from work anymore. But she is coming to US with me.


----------



## ziggichick (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind if I join in here.  We're getting a puppy on Wednesday and I'm SO excited.  

He's a Rhodesian Ridgeback so will be small when we get him, but huge when he grows up - EEK!!  We've been talking about getting one for 2 years now and finally took the plunge a month ago.  We found a litter about an hour away and have been to see him a couple of times.  Went shopping last weekend for all his goodies, so now can't wait to get him.  Woo-Hoo!!  Bring on the sleepless nights, toilet accidents, chewing etc.

Anyway, hope you're all having a good weekend.

Cheerio,
Ziggi


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow you will have your hands full   
We need pictures when you get him 

Monty is being much better, still along way to go training him but he is a bit calmer  and no more growling etc 
Will post pics in a bit 

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Monty and Sam the cat 









Stealing a hotdog !









Asleep with DH!


----------



## ziggichick (Mar 12, 2009)

He looks gorgeous!  I love the one with the cat  
How old is he?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

He is 6 months  and is still growing


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Is he a working cocker spaniel Suzie? xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

He sure is


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

He's soooooooooooo scrummy!! Beware Suzie I will have lots of kitten pics coming up soon to torment you with


----------



## ziggichick (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Just to let you know that we got our puppy, Jabu, last Wednesday.  All going well so far - he is the cutest thing ever and we are seriously smitten.  He's a cheeky little bugger, but just SO cute at the same time.  There are a few pics in the pet gallery (put on by Sue MJ).

Hope you are all well.

Ziggi
xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls - funny story regarding my Jess,the border collie. She is nearly 5 months now. Last weekend on a sunday morning I let her out and fed her -went back to bed with a wee cup of tea. Checked on her a while later to see what she was up to - she has a wee plastic tub where i put her toys , and she must have carried it out (by the handle) and had been taking each toy out to play with- how sweet is that!!!

On the bold side she had been taking the soil out of pots so i removed them - came home the other day to a hole in the garden! I swore to dh it wasnt her, then yesterday I came home and dh said " have a look at the dog's nose". Well it was covered in soil!!! oops . Just as well we have been doing the front garden up if thats whats happening in the back!! 

WE only did 2 puppy classes out of 4 as I did not like the trainer. He was very pompous,and in the 2nd class he talked about leads for 25 mins (of course he sold them!!!) -he then proceeded to take a phone call while we were meant to be practising our lead technique with him.I think i might try someone else .

What do you think of spaying Our vet recommends 6 mths which Jess will be at the end of June.Our former dog was never spayed and it was a bit of a nightmare when she was in heat as couldnt bring her out to park.Any advice please. seems very young.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya
Ziggi your pup is gorgeous 

Irisheyes- we were talking about neutering at the weekend as Monty is 6 months now and we should get it done soon if we arent going to breed from him. I think we will have it done after the summer. Females are a bit more of a nightmare due to their seasons and I can understand you wanting it done as soon as you can.
Trainer sounds a nightmare!!  We have stopped our puppy classes now. He did the first course and we are half way through the second but monty just gets distracted by all the other dogs! He is the youngest out of all of them and just wants to play  
We have one little (well medium ) hole in garden but so far he has been ok 

My parents stayed for the week last weekend and within a day my dad had Monty sitting in his crate, door open and waiting until he was told he could come out!! also not touching toy/food until he was told! I am starting to think that Monty is a mans dog, as in responds to a mans voice better, so dh might have to start the training and see
We are taking Monty to my parents in France in August and my dad has said that he can stay their for a month until they come back to stay here in September and he will train him. I would miss him terribly but it might be good for him so need to have a think about it 

x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well girls my little shihtzu is now 15 wks!!!  doesnt time fly lol  Everything apart from two things are going well.  The first of the two is she has found her voice and likes to bark at just anything...the fav is her toy box!!     I cant seem to get her attention to stop enless i go right over the top of her and clap my hands loudly...its sounds awful i know cos im scarying her to a sudden stop but nothing else works.  She is very confident pup and it doesnt effect her long term.  or she will bark for attention even if its my other shihtzu she wants to play with!

the second of the two things is i cant seem to teach her "come"  she just looks at me and sits occassionally wagging her tail!!!  little bugger! lol

any ideas?

xxxxxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Suzie, it might be a good idea for your dad to train her but it is a long time i suppose for her to be away. Maybe you could go over for a week but then maybe that would distract her!!! ; 


I thought our Jess was a man's dog too as she seemed to respond better to dh at first. Then i was in America for 10 days and they had a lot of time together. Since tho I spend most time with her,in the park etc and dh thinks she does obey me more now. My mum comes over 3 times a week at lunch to walk her but my mum is a little wary of taking her to the park without me and she thinks she is not walking properly as she rushes to get home on the way back! I just think thats because she loves her home so much!!!! 

She has a fear of cars on the main roads -seems to be if they are going fast and sometimes tries to chase them!! I think she is trying to overcome her fear by this! My main concern was that she would be good with kids when she meets them and other dogs- and she really is very good. If only i could train her not to run for the football that doesnt belong to her!!!

I was severely shouted at by a man 2 weeks ago in the park as she ran to get his son's ball (he was about 10)and jumped up on him - she wasnt near the play park anyway so I explained this!! I think some parents make their chilren fear them  more. I was bitten as a child but was told by the doc to get my own dog again -this helped me. I have started to use the "leave" command mind you more since this incident!!!

Special mum- luckily Jess doesnt seem to bark much which is great. Your dog is still quite young. Maybe if you pat your knees and call her at the same time she will respond. Sometimes works for me. Jess being a sheepdog also responds to whistles but she is by no means perfect!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Irish I am sorry that the man shouted at you! We have to have somewhere to walk/train our dogs and as you say it wasnt on the play park. 
Monty is great with other dogs and also children  Monty does exactly as C tells him! I think it is because at C's age he shows monty no fear and that he will happily take Montys toys etc without a second thought. 

Special - Monty does bark but not that much, really only when post comes or visitors and he wants a fuss making of him. Sometimes smaller breeds tend to bark/yap a bit more.
With regards to the recall. Have a toy/treat in your hand and overexaggerate the come come etc, it took a while with monty but it now works ( most of the time  ) on off lead walks I squeak a ball and he comes running back 

I think I might have to take my dad up on the month training offer in August, we shall see

xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

How much should spaying cost? I dont think it is covered on insurance?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Its difference from place to place. Males are cheaper than females. With girls you could be looking at about £60

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

in my area its more likely to be in the hundreds!! lol  best thing is to call around a few vets and check prices and see how u feel.

hugs

As for my little shih tzu her barking has been alot more controlled lately and we are even beginning to understand mum and dad says what happens around here lol  she is a little cutie and thinks she runs the house but soon gets put down a peg or two      I have to admit that waking up each morning is alot happier with her around and she makes me feel like im the best thing in the world....well until breakfast time of course!!!     

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

♥Saila♥ said:


> Its difference from place to place. Males are cheaper than females. With girls you could be looking at about £60
> 
> xxx


Crikey where abouts do you live? We charge between 2-3 hundred pounds depending on breed size x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

For us monty is £120, would have loved it to be £60  

On eurostar on way home from parents and dh bringing monty to get us from station later and I am well excited to see him , dh flew back yesterday and monty spent the weekend in kennels 
X


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

*Lulu* said:


> ♥Saila♥ said:
> 
> 
> > Its difference from place to place. Males are cheaper than females. With girls you could be looking at about £60
> ...


    Have I got it wrong? Or maybe I am talking about cats which I have more experience of.... 

We paid £40 to have Chilli neutered... our persian tom and we were quoted roughly the same to have the rabbit neutered which we still haven't done. 

My friend had his persian queen spayed and paid £60ish....

It might be different for dogs of course!  

xx

PS I live in New Marske LuLu


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ah yes that makes sense, dogs are very different   x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Any ideas for stopping dogs rolling in other dogs poo!!!! ? Someone has suggested squirting water at Jess when she does this. I cant believe how big she is now she is 6 months- will have to post a before and after pic. Still deciding on the spaying- think I will do it soon tho. Its £97 here including the stay in vets overnight.


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry was just enjoying reading, my puppy is now 5 1/2 years old  , she is a weimaraner and still thinks she is a puppy but that is typical of her breed!

Irisheyes - sorry sky has rolled in fox poo from a puppy and will still do it, nothing works.  As for spaying do it asap, if you get it done before the first season it takes away any chance of uterus etc cancer and the dog is happier for it.  They can be really miserable during a season, think bad pmt!

Saila - we had our old rabbit neutered so he could live with his "wife".  And they did for a couple of years and they were very happy and truly loved each other.

Specialmum - you are describing the perfect shihtzu - does mainly what she/he wants to  , although a small fluffy dog they can be very strong willed and you need to show who's boss.  My mum had one so I have first hand experience of being ignored when calling come!

Anyway sorry totally butting in but I love my dog - and everyone elses too!
Ruth
x


----------

